# Visa Waiver scheme



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

How many times a year can I enter the USA under the 90 day Visa Waiver scheme?

My work visa has expired and I am not re-newing it nor doing anymore work in the US. I have a lovely house which I am reluctant to try to sell yet. Can I come as go as often as I please along as I do not overstay the 90 days???

Any advise would be great please.

TonyK.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

tonyk said:


> How many times a year can I enter the USA under the 90 day Visa Waiver scheme?
> 
> My work visa has expired and I am not re-newing it nor doing anymore work in the US. I have a lovely house which I am reluctant to try to sell yet. Can I come as go as often as I please along as I do not overstay the 90 days???
> 
> ...


You can enter until the nice CBP guy/guyess says you can't. If you try and spend more time here than there, I bet this will occur pretty quickly. But nobody can accurately predict when they will pull up the drawbridge on you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

tonyk said:


> How many times a year can I enter the USA under the 90 day Visa Waiver scheme?
> 
> .


90 days in then 90 days out work for a lot ...


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> You can enter until the nice CBP guy/guyess says you can't. If you try and spend more time here than there, I bet this will occur pretty quickly. But nobody can accurately predict when they will pull up the drawbridge on you.


DRAWBRIDGE ?!?!? (Now that is brilliant FB !!) LMAO - So, if there's a Drawbridge there must also be a Castle to go along. WTIM, may I ask, who is the King in the Castle? It can't be OBAMA cause he's the confused Court Jester who can't end a war or get a REAL/DECENT Health Care bill passed (think I voted for him while in the middle of a Vicodin brain rush after a dental visit - not my fault). Oh no, don't tell me King George is back !!! OMG, breakfast is "Coming Up" (kind of like that McCartney song - wow, now THAT'S a combo !!) Zoom

Special Note: Zoom sez, "Sorry about the temp OT thread-jack that just occurred here for a few moments - moments we got stuck in and couldn't get of - goo goo a choo"


----------



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Zoom said:


> DRAWBRIDGE ?!?!? (Now that is brilliant FB !!) LMAO - So, if there's a Drawbridge there must also be a Castle to go along. WTIM, may I ask, who is the King in the Castle? It can't be OBAMA cause he's the confused Court Jester who can't end a war or get a REAL/DECENT Health Care bill passed (think I voted for him while in the middle of a Vicodin brain rush after a dental visit - not my fault). Oh no, don't tell me King George is back !!! OMG, breakfast is "Coming Up" (kind of like that McCartney song - wow, now THAT'S a combo !!) Zoom
> 
> Special Note: Zoom sez, "Sorry about the temp OT thread-jack that just occurred here for a few moments - moments we got stuck in and couldn't get of - goo goo a choo"


Thanks for the advice .... and humour! Happy Christmas y'all !!!


----------

